# Finished restoring my 1992 Oklahoma Joe's Friday!



## bcok (Mar 21, 2017)

A few weeks ago a friend mentioned he had an old Oklahoma Joe's smoker sitting behind his work's shop. I said I'd be interested in buying it if it was still functional. He responded that I could have it if I wanted it, he'd just like it to go to someone who will use it. 

A couple weeks later he say's hey, I've got that smoker on my trailer. I'll bring it over if you still want it? Ummm, ok... bring it on! 

We unloaded it and it was a little rough but I figured I could at least get it cleaned up and use it so I took a crack at restoring it. It turned out much better than I hoped. I made him take a small gift in return but still feel like I won the lottery! I absolutely love this thing!

I spoke to Roger at Horizon Smokers and learned quite a bit about it. He originally designed and built it. They made the grates and diffuser plate for me and I was able to pick them up the next day. I also used their BBQ sauce on those ribs. It was awesome! If you're shopping smokers, definitely take a look at them: http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/













IMG_20170306_143302.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170306_143255.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170306_143319.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170306_143328.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170306_143334.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170306_143343.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170306_170650.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170309_122447.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170309_124850.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170316_103712.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170317_132325.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170317_133034.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170318_181842.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170318_152523.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170318_175613.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170318_183939.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170318_185557.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


----------



## bregent (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice job on the smoker, and the ribs!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 21, 2017)

Awesome find, and even better restore:  and the bones look pretty righteous as well.  Folks have no clue how good the original OKJ was, relative to the current COS tin cans being sold in Wally and other boxes--the only similarity is in name alone.  The picture of your tape showing the thickness says it all.  Great work, sir!


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice restoration.


----------



## russmn (Mar 21, 2017)

Sweet find ! Nice job


----------



## sauced (Mar 21, 2017)

Great restoration and great looking ribs!!!

Points!!


----------

